# [Portage]Mise à Jour (résolu)

## ShreCkito

Bonjour.

Comme régulièrement, je lance un petit 

```
eix-sync && emerge -uDNvp world
```

 histoire de mettre à jour ma Gentoo.

Et là, comme régulièrement aussi finalement, un probleme de "Multiples package". Jusque là, en bidouillant, en tentant de masquer/démasquer/keyworder les pacquets nommés je m'en sortais toujours. Cette fois, j'ai un peu tout tenté et rien n'y fait.

Voilà le soucis actuel :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tux shreck # emerge -uDNvp world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Quelle est la solution à court terme pour arriver à faire cette MàJ ?

Y a-t-il une solution à long terme pour que de tels problèmes n'apparaissent pas à quasiment chaque mise à jour. (Changer l'utilisateur ???! :p), passer en full ~amd64 ? Faire un grand ménage ?? Passer sous Mandriva ???

La faute sûrement à une gestion plutôt hasardeuse de ma Gentoo et le cumul d'erreur de choix ... Je suis donc tout ouïe.Last edited by ShreCkito on Tue Mar 23, 2010 10:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Donne ton emerge --info et le contenu de ton package.keywords.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y a-t-il une solution à long terme pour que de tels problèmes n'apparaissent pas à quasiment chaque mise à jour.
> 
> 

 

Faire des mises à jour plus régulières, au minimum une fois par semaine. Cela evite d'avoir 24 blocages noyés au milieu de 71 upgrades avec 400+ Mo de sources. Ensuite si blocage il doit y avoir, il est beaucoup plus simple de s'en sortir.

Edit : quelques paquets viennent d'être stabilisés, peut être qu'après resynchronisation ces blocages auront disparus.

----------

## Ezka

J'aurai tendance a dire que ce n'est pas bien grave vu que ton problème de conflit se situe sur des paquets 32bits. Dans le pire des cas tu ne casseras que tes applis compilé en 32bits, et si tu n'as pas emergé des *-bin y a peu de chance qu'ils soient majoritaires sur ton système. Hormis le gst-plugin qui bof n'est pas hyper important (quoi le son c'est utile ? =))

A long terme ... il y aura toujours un conflit ou deux quand on fait une maj tout les 36 du mois, mais ce n'est pas bien grave. Il faut adopter un comportement logique, pour les petits paquet dont l'importance est négligeable un unmerge manuel suffit, sinon il faut jouer avec ton fichier /etc/portage/package.mask histoire de pas casser des dépendances du système.

----------

## ShreCkito

La resynchronisation a en effet levé l'un des problèmes, et j'y voyais du coup beaucoup plus clair pour le deuxième soucis, a coup de package.keywords j'ai réglé la question.

La stabilisation des paquets qui posaient problème à mis quelques jours quand même

A court terme le problème est résolu, toutes les mises à jours sont faites.

Par curiosité je laisse quand même mon emerge --info comme demandé plus haut. Si quelqu'un y voit des incohérences, qu'il n'hésite pas à me gifler. Autant cela fait longtemps que je suis sous Gentoo (2004-2005) autant je ne suis que moyennement satisfait de ma gestion de celle-ci concernant la gestion des paquets/branches mais aussi sécurité. Peut-être un manque de compétence et de temps. Le temps ne semble pas améliorer ça.

Dans tous les cas, merci de vos coups de mains.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tux shreck # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)
> ...

 

----------

